# How do you score 5-spot?



## Davik (Apr 16, 2003)

White is 5...blue is 4.outside that zero.


----------



## Lindy (Nov 7, 2008)

*Scoring 5 Spot*

You may want to count Xs.

As Davik said white is 5, blue is 4 and outside the blue is zero. The better compound shooters may want to count Xs in the event of a tie. [Xs are 5 points]. We have a few shooters in our league that are shooting 300 and 55 Xs, 300 and 56 Xs etc.

For example one end maybe X,X,X,X, 5 for a total end of 25 with 4 Xs.

Regards and Good Shooting


----------



## zimtown (Mar 4, 2008)

some score a 360 round instead of a 300, in which the X is worth 6. 
Also, both dark blue rings (they are seperated by a thin white line) are worth 4 on a five spot.


----------



## RHINO (Jul 15, 2002)

zimtownpro said:


> Also, both dark blue rings (they are seperated by a thin white line) are worth 4 on a five spot.


Correct, I've never seen a round where that reference line is used for anything on the blue and white face. It just seems to confuse a lot of people. Anyone know the reason for it?


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------

